# What are the odds?



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2015)

A bit akin to the irritations thread, but just random stuff..

Today, my estate agent phoned me. Not about the sale of my house, but to tell me he had received an amazon order i placed and it had been delivered to his house yesterday (about a mile from me) He is dropping it round later!

What are the odds that he knew me etc?

Any random weird things happen to you??


----------



## JustOne (Dec 15, 2015)

I lost my passport once in a well known mafia area of Sicily, 18 miles from where I was staying.


4hrs later the door knocked at the house I was staying and someone handed me my passport 



also...
I just had 2 sausage rolls, that was random as there's several things in the fridge I could have had instead.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 15, 2015)

JustOne said:



			I lost my passport once in a well known mafia area of Sicily, 18 miles from where I was staying.


4hrs later the door knocked at the house I was staying and someone handed me my passport 






also...
I just had 2 sausage rolls, that was random as there's several things in the fridge I could have had instead. 

Click to expand...


The world health organization guidelines is only two so your right on it.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2015)

JustOne said:



			I lost my passport once in a well known mafia area of Sicily, 18 miles from where I was staying.


4hrs later the door knocked at the house I was staying and someone handed me my passport 

Click to expand...

Do you think thats because they couldn't find anyone close to having your rugged good looks to make use of it??


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 15, 2015)

The number of times you bump into people you haven't seen for years in the most unlikeliest of places...


----------



## Del_Boy (Dec 15, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			The number of times you bump into people you haven't seen for years in the most unlikeliest of places...
		
Click to expand...

Once bumped into an old uni mate at the Empire State Building - turned out we both worked in the same office block in London but on different floors!!


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 15, 2015)

My sister in law took a party of children to Florida to Disneyworld and as the plane was taking off the captain informed the passengers you could see the shuttle taking off bu looking out off the window.
Turns out my future wife was also on the same plane as she'd also just been to Disneyworld with her children .

We also met at a golf course in France the roofer who did brother in laws roof in Blenheim New Zealand


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 15, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			The number of times you bump into people you haven't seen for years in the most unlikeliest of places...
		
Click to expand...

Like meeting an ex on a nudist beach in tenerife whilst with the wife, what are the odds


----------



## JustOne (Dec 15, 2015)

I flew to Boston USA in 1993 and went to some seedy night club on the fringe of town that held about 100 people... the one girl I spoke to ('cos she was the best looking) happened to live 2 miles from my house 


Also...
My only ever hole in one I was playing against my brother...... my Dad was walking the course looking for us and turned up at the tee box to see me hit - and I holed it.... the first shot he'd ever seen me hit. Who has their brother and Dad there as witnesses and the 1st shot your Dad ever sees you hit is a hole in one?

Also...
I set up my phone on 'video mode' for the first ever time
I decided to video myself trying to hit bullseyes on the dart board for the first ever time
I hit all 3 bullseyes

I mean who hits all 3 bullseyes the first time they've ever tried... let alone whilst recording it for the first ever time 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA6UHDyV4s0


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2015)

Given the extent and complexity of the networks of people, places and events that make up our lives present and since we were born it would actually be a bit weird if we *didn't* experience coincidences.  But it still makes you sit up and take notice when one occurs.  

I recently showed an elderly lady I met and have known for a while in Guildford a photo of my mum taken a couple of weeks back.  Also in the photo was my aunt.  The lady looked at the photo and said of my aunt 'I think I know that lady - who is it?' I told her and as the lady is Scottish (chance of coincidence increased hugely with that) I mentioned that my aunt lived in Inverness.  This ladies sister lives in Inverness. She asked me where my aunt lives - I said Culloden; the ladies sister lives in Culloden.  Lady asks if my aunt goes to church - I say that yes she does.  Turns out the Guildford ladies sister and my aunt both go to the same church in Inverness and are friends, and last time this random lady from Guildford was in Inverness visiting her sister, she went to church and was introduced to my aunt.

Well knock me down with a feather...


----------



## JustOne (Dec 15, 2015)

^
^
I was building a patio for a totally random elderly woman in Crawley who had seen an advertising leaflet of mine, got chatting about life/family etc and it transpired she grew up with my Nan (London) and even produced a pic of them together


----------



## hovis (Dec 15, 2015)

I was with my wife and bumped into my ex on the great wall of china.  (i dumped her for my wife)  AWKWARD


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 15, 2015)

On the London underground,sitting, opposite from me was an old school classmate from my wee Scottish village.
First time I was walking in Picadilly Circus I was tapped on the shoulder and it was another ex class mate from the same village. 
Population of the village was around 400.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 15, 2015)

I paired up with 2 lady golfers on holiday in South Carolina this year, turned out one of them was a nurse who trained under my great aunt at a hospital in East Kilbride. 


PS....James, love the pause in your video before before you pick the camera up. Getting over the shock??


----------



## Three (Dec 15, 2015)

Rooter said:



			A bit akin to the irritations thread, but just random stuff..

Today, my estate agent phoned me. Not about the sale of my house, but to tell me he had received an amazon order i placed and it had been delivered to his house yesterday (about a mile from me) He is dropping it round later!

What are the odds that he knew me etc?

Any random weird things happen to you??
		
Click to expand...

Does this Estate Agent have a key to your house?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 15, 2015)

about 1987 the boss n me decided we would go down to the south coast for August bank holiday weekend, we would find a B&B when we got there, as there was bound to be some....
Boss chose Swanage as she had been there as a kid,
So we drive down the main strip, no vacancies, bit further out was the same, eventually we saw a guesthouse with no sign at all, so stopped and rang the bell.
The lady who opened it said "Hello Philip"  It was a girl I used to work with in the Bank who had moved with her hubby and his family to run a guest house somewhere on the south coast, and we just walked into it

Still didnt have any vacancies though


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2015)

I was at work, in a town about 18 miles from the town where I lived. I owned a plant and tool hire business. Someone I didn't know, rang and asked to hire a concrete mixer and wanted it delivered, and when I asked the address for the site he gave my home address

I was a bit stunned and queried the address and he said it was actually for a new house that they were going to start building next door!


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2015)

My father had his pilots wartime log book stolen from our house in the early 1970's. About five years ago, well after his death my sister searched his name on google, and it came up with an entry in Australia. There was an auction being held a few days later, and his log book was one of the items, together with a DFC, being sold. His medal had not been stolen so must have been another pilots. The only way to get the log book back was to buy it at the auction, which my mother did. She then resold the DFC that was not his.

My sister had never searched his name before, she was just bored one night, and if she had done it a few days later the log book would have gone to another home. Shame my father never knew it was recovered, as it was the only stolen possession he really ever missed.  It was the story of his life through the second half of WW2. Took over 35 years but the log book is back with the family.:thup:


----------



## JustOne (Dec 15, 2015)

drive4show said:



			PS....James, love the pause in your video before before you pick the camera up. Getting over the shock??   

Click to expand...

It dawned on me I needed to pick the camera up for a close-up without the darts going out of shot (so it didn't look like I'd cheated somehow).

That video is priceless to me as I still can't believe the odds of that happening on camera the first time it was tried. Could have been there weeks/months without success.

I haven't done it since.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Dec 15, 2015)

A few years back a mate of mine wanted to hire a  DVD film from Blockbuster, I can't remember which one but it was new out at the time. He called in the shop but all copies were  out, and the assistant said he should phone later as some were due back in. When he phoned the shop he got a digit wrong and called someones house by mistake instead of the shop, he asked "hello have you got a copy of the ----- film" and they said "yes I'm about to return it to the shop" so they both met up at the shop and he got his film. Weird...


----------



## gregers (Dec 15, 2015)

was playing golf at my track and teamed up with 2 guys having a knock,by the 3rd hole the usual banter of what you do etc,1 asked me where i worked then said his missus had just started there and do i know her?i asked her what deptmant,turned out she was our new secretary and had only been there 1 day.he asked me was i skiving or on a day off,day off says i so he rang her up to say he was playing golf with the carpenter.

went to goodwood festival of speed last year,heard a shout out,turned round there stood my old neighbour.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 15, 2015)

richart said:



			My father had his pilots wartime log book stolen from our house in the early 1970's. About five years ago, well after his death my sister searched his name on google, and it came up with an entry in Australia. There was an auction being held a few days later, and his log book was one of the items, together with a DFC, being sold. His medal had not been stolen so must have been another pilots. The only way to get the log book back was to buy it at the auction, which my mother did. She then resold the DFC that was not his.

My sister had never searched his name before, she was just bored one night, and if she had done it a few days later the log book would have gone to another home. Shame my father never knew it was recovered, as it was the only stolen possession he really ever missed.  It was the story of his life through the second half of WW2. Took over 35 years but the log book is back with the family.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thats a cracking story, Rich - stuff like that can never be replaced.:thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 15, 2015)

On the plane to  Mauritius last month a bloke had an heart attack sat in the row in front of Missis T. Missis T was looking after him and the trolley dolly asked over the PA system if there is any Drs and nurses on the plane. Three nurses and one dr turned up. One of the nurses Missis T knows from work. The nurses partner is a dr who Missis T worked for when doing vibration white finger testing.

Went to watch Rod Stewart in at Edinburgh castle a couple of years ago. The manager of the pit was goin and spent 10 mins telling me how he would buy me a drink if we bumped into one another. Well we did bump into one another 10 yd from a pub and bein Scottish he never bought me a drink.

went to Jamacia for a holiday and was talking to someone at the bar. Someone overheard where I was from and asked if I knew Debbie and Martin. I did not have a clue. Missis T said " prat they live next door to us". It was martins brother who asked me.

Went to Kenya for a holiday and this woman says i know you,  oops. She says do you know Stevie bensread. I says yeah he's a top lad who was in my group when I starting training at the pit in 1979. She says yeah we're now divorced he was putting it about.

Went on a baltic cruise 2 yr ago and was playing a game where the compare shouts bring me this, so you had to run up with a comb? And you get a point. Anyway he shouts I want a man up here in a bra. Missis T and her pal says spin on it. A woman on the next table says here wear this. She was gloriously big. Anyway I wore it and at the end of the night when shes walking off she says " I know you" Missis T's face was a picture. Turns out her son played football against my lad when they were kids and she recognised me. Her husband and Missis T has loads of "same mates". She works in our local ASDA.


----------



## sev112 (Dec 15, 2015)

20 odd years ago I went off inter-railing, didn't know where, just set off.
2 weeks later I bumped into my flat mate and his girlfriend in a church in Athens !

On holiday in Gran canaria this summer got chatting to a bloke in the hotel swimming pool while we we throwing balls to our respective kids.  Turned out he works for the same company as me and we must have sat within 20ft of each other at the times I visited /worked out of his office in my manchester.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 16, 2015)

I was getting ready to do a TV show once and was talking in the make-up room with my co-presenter.   We'd known each other for years but then found out we had not only gone to the same school (albeit seven years apart) but the same English teacher had convinced us to become journalists.    He had passed away a few years before but would have been so proud for two of his allegedly-star pupils both having made it so far in the profession.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 16, 2015)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I was getting ready to do a TV show once and was talking in the make-up room with my co-presenter.   We'd known each other for years but then found out we had not only gone to the same school (albeit seven years apart) but the same English teacher had convinced us to become journalists.    He had passed away a few years before but would have been so proud for two of his allegedly-star pupils both having made it so far in the profession.
		
Click to expand...

are you famous PS  ?


----------



## Three (Dec 16, 2015)

Bumped into neighbours from 3 doors away whilst walking down the high street in Gibraltar. 

I still would love to know if the OP's Estate Agent has a key to his house though, might explain the "coincidence"  a bit better


----------



## Fyldewhite (Dec 16, 2015)

I sold a set of irons on E-bay. Buyer was in Yorkshire. I e-mailed him to ask whereabouts, as I was on a Sunday Driver trip to Hollins Hall the following Sunday. "Oh, that's where I play" he responds.....sorted!

As a kid on holiday somewhere in South Wales we were at the top a a long rocky path down to the beach. There was a guy coming up the other way with his wife and kids who happened to be the bread delivery man for the shop next door to our house where my Mum worked!


----------



## IanG (Dec 16, 2015)

My mother and father were born on the same day in the same hospital  just a few hours apart but didn't get together until they were in their twenties. Made remembering their birthday easy !


----------



## Rooter (Dec 16, 2015)

Three said:



			I still would love to know if the OP's Estate Agent has a key to his house though, might explain the "coincidence"  a bit better 

Click to expand...

Haha! the company do! I should also say, I had not met this guy, he was on holiday when we had the valuation etc! So had never met him, he just recognized my name from paperwork in the office!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 16, 2015)

What are the odds for 2 brother in laws dying[ separately ] on the same day. Now with the double up,  
I still have 3 brothers in law still alive , what's the odds of the accumulator coming up ?.


----------



## Leftie (Dec 16, 2015)

Back in the '60's my mate and I were driving down the (old) A30 to Cornwall in very slow moving traffic somewhere near Launceston and came to a halt.  The slow moving traffic going out of Cornwall on the other side of the road also came to a halt.  I glanced across and there was our friend Kay in the car with someone we wouldn't have suspected that she would be with.

Ooops


----------



## JustOne (Dec 16, 2015)

My Mum divorced my Dad (Tony, born November 1937) and married a guy called Tony, born in November 1937 :mmm:


----------



## freddielong (Dec 16, 2015)

This is now my favourite thread


----------



## sev112 (Dec 16, 2015)

Leftie said:



			Back in the '60's my mate and I were driving down the (old) A30 to Cornwall in very slow moving traffic somewhere near Launceston and came to a halt.  The slow moving traffic going out of Cornwall on the other side of the road also came to a halt.  I glanced across and there was our friend Kay in the car with someone we wouldn't have suspected that she would be with.


Ooops
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant


One Friday after work a few years ago, as a bit of a trip down memory lane kind of thing, we went to a pub miles and miles away that we used to go to.  Decided to go and sit in the private little snug at the end where we "bumped" into one of her (married) directors and one of the err.... rather younger sales staff.  Couldn't understand why they weren't pleased to see us


----------



## sev112 (Dec 16, 2015)

Don't suppose the actual odds of this are very high really, but we were sitting at Gatwick at our gate waiting to board to go on last year's summer hols, talking to my daughter about the family we had met the year before on holiday, when they walked up and joined the queue behind us.


----------



## rickg (Dec 16, 2015)

Met my wife on a blind date at the pictures then went for a meal. When it was time to go I said I would walk her to her car........we were parked side by side in a 1700 space car park.....


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 16, 2015)

hovis said:



			I was with my wife and bumped into my ex on the great wall of china.  (i dumped her for my wife)  AWKWARD
		
Click to expand...


I really hope this is true


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 17, 2015)

Was out in Florida and played Kings Ridge near Orlando got paired up with these two lads from New York round went OK.

Went back and played the course 4 years later and got paired with the same guys again.


----------



## Three (Dec 17, 2015)

Was in Puerto Banus on a lads holiday and, as you do, we kind of hung around with a group of girls each evening, they were from Northern Ireland. 

Imagine my surprise when I bumped into one of them two weeks later in Dublin airport.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 17, 2015)

Both times I have been to New York i have bumped into people that i know. Last time 2 years ago, i bumped into an old school friend and also someone from work. 

small world.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 17, 2015)

JustOne said:



			It dawned on me I needed to pick the camera up for a close-up without the darts going out of shot (so it didn't look like I'd cheated somehow).

That video is priceless to me as I still can't believe the odds of that happening on camera the first time it was tried. Could have been there weeks/months without success.

I haven't done it since.
		
Click to expand...

Try a life time !


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 18, 2015)

Missus and I were on holiday in Kos a few years ago. First evening there we went for a drink and were sitting outside on the terrace looking out over the bay.
Couple of tables away from us were two English couples chatting and drinking, when they realised that we were English too they invited us over to join them.
Got chatting, one of them mentioned that his Dad lived in Eastbourne and after asking me what I did for a living (I was selling Fords at the time) told me that his Dad had recently bought a brand new Mondeo Estate from Birchwood Ford (where I worked).
Turned out that I had sold it to him, and he turned up at the showroom a couple of weeks later with the Son I had met in Kos.
Small world.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 18, 2015)

Heading off skiing with my nephew and bumped into old college mates in Geneva airport on way out. Sat on plane coming home waiting for rest of passengers and nephew pipes up " Suppose more of your old mates are going to turn up " Then last guy on was indeed from old college and ended up sitting next to us, yarned all the way back to UK.

In NZ was playing golf one day with HiD when we invited guy behind us to join up as slow up front and turned out HiD had nursed his prem twins 6 years back in Blighty


----------



## Three (Dec 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			(I was selling Fords at the time) told me that his Dad had recently bought a brand new Mondeo Estate from Birchwood Ford (where I worked).
Turned out that I had sold it to him, and he turned up at the showroom a couple of weeks later with the Son I had met in Kos.
Small world.
		
Click to expand...

Played golf with a random stranger in Indonesia a few years ago, we worked out that both our grandads were panel beaters at Ford hq in Dagenham at the same time back in the 40's.  They must have been colleagues.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 18, 2015)

My wife's paternal family history is full of interesting guys 'n galls going back for over 400 years.
What she finds really spooky is the high number of coinciding births and deaths over this period.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 18, 2015)

A mate told me a story about visiting the back end of nowhere in New Zealand from Ireland one year. He and his then girlfriend, now wife, went on a hike over a faraway hill where the hotel had told them was a little known lake for swimming.They walked for an hour, saw nobody but sheep on the way and found the lake. Not a sinner anywhere. They decided to skinny dip, so in they went au natural. 5 minutes later, they saw people approaching and my mate thought 'Bloody Hell, thought we were going to have this to ourselves'. The people approached and it turned out to be a couple from their year at college whom they knew well and were staying 30 or 40 miles in the opposite direction from them.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 19, 2015)

Last Wednesday The Managers' of Chelsea and Man U we're number 1 and 2 to be the next Managers' to leave.

Would hate to think when the last time this was the case and if it is ever likely to happen in the future!


----------

